# Frustrating unexplained shoulder pain while riding



## jrdkrklnd_us (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey everybody,
So as far back as I can remember since I started cycling (not very long perhaps a year), I have had this trouble with both of my shoulders hurting after an hour or so of riding. It's almost like a numb/ burning pain deep inside my shoulders and it forces me to stop for lengthy times. It feels like it could be a blood flow problem but nowhere but in my shoulders do I feel this pain, my arms and hands feel fine. I've asked advice from different people, none of which had this problemm and I've tried to enforce their advice. Whether this was ensuring that i'm supporting my torso with my back and not my shoulders or keeping my shoulders tucked; the pain still comes back. It's really the limiting point of my riding. My legs and lungs feel just fine but I have to stop due to my shoulders. So has anybody had this problem or known somebody who has had a problem like this that has found the way to overcome it? I appreciate any feedback you can give. Thank you


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

When you stand while riding are you supporting your weight on stiff arms or are your legs carrying some of your weight? I find that on very long rides after I begin to tire that when I stand to climb I hold all my weight on locked arms which wears on my shoulders. 

Otherwise I'd say have someone check your fit and do some shoulder exercises with a resistance band to build up the rotator cuff. Just be sure you do high reps low weight if you use weights rather than a band. There are actually some pictures of exercises on wikipedia. Another one to add is to reach across your body like you are grabbing a sword and bring that arm across your body and rotate your hand to hold the sword over your head, no matter how strong you are I wouldn't lift more than 2.5 to 5 lbs of weight doing this.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Could be a nerve problem. I had problems like that a few years ago. I was told that there is no cure. They told me that it was Arthritis in my neck. Since then, I've learned to just suck it up, and make my legs hurt more so that I don't notice the shoulder pain.
Every day I have to move and stretch to make my neck and back pop, so that the pain is less.
When I had it bad, it felt like someone was shoving an ice cold knife into my shoulder joint.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

tjib13 said:


> Otherwise I'd say have someone check your fit and do some shoulder exercises with a resistance band to build up the rotator cuff. Just be sure you do high reps low weight if you use weights rather than a band. There are actually some pictures of exercises on wikipedia. Another one to add is to reach across your body like you are grabbing a sword and bring that arm across your body and rotate your hand to hold the sword over your head, no matter how strong you are I wouldn't lift more than 2.5 to 5 lbs of weight doing this.


 I'd start here


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*handlebar width?*



jrdkrklnd_us said:


> Hey everybody,
> So as far back as I can remember since I started cycling (not very long perhaps a year), I have had this trouble with both of my shoulders hurting after an hour or so of riding. It's almost like a numb/ burning pain deep inside my shoulders and it forces me to stop for lengthy times. It feels like it could be a blood flow problem but nowhere but in my shoulders do I feel this pain, my arms and hands feel fine. I've asked advice from different people, none of which had this problemm and I've tried to enforce their advice. Whether this was ensuring that i'm supporting my torso with my back and not my shoulders or keeping my shoulders tucked; the pain still comes back. It's really the limiting point of my riding. My legs and lungs feel just fine but I have to stop due to my shoulders. So has anybody had this problem or known somebody who has had a problem like this that has found the way to overcome it? I appreciate any feedback you can give. Thank you


Before I realized that I needed a wider bar I would get pain in both shoulders. Have you measured your shoulder width? Also, some strength training might help too. There are tons of good shoulder exercises you can find on Google. I found that if I keep my shoulders strong and ride the correct width bar then I don't have any pain.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Could be a nerve problem. I had problems like that a few years ago. I was told that there is no cure. They told me that it was Arthritis in my neck. Since then, I've learned to just suck it up, and make my legs hurt more so that I don't notice the shoulder pain.
> Every day I have to move and stretch to make my neck and back pop, so that the pain is less.
> When I had it bad, it felt like someone was shoving an ice cold knife into my shoulder joint.


Same deal here except just my right shoulder. Start the year with the pain coming at mile 20 and it gradually moves back in the ride duration as my mileage increases. Fit isn't the issue with me although more core work would probably help.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would start by examining your breathing as you ride. At rest and during light workouts you should be "stomach breathing" which means you diaphragm is moving up and down properly and you stomach is moving in and out. When you are doing a heavy workout which would be your sprints and climbs you made need to "chest breath" which are the heavy breaths you take that move your chest up and down. Chest breathing is not a bad thing but when you do it a lot your muscles connected to your shoulders, neck and chest are working at a more rapid rate than they are used to and can cause so bad pain and very tight shoulders.

I would suggest concentrating on stomach breathing while on the flats to make sure you are breathing correctly. 

Also, your posture plays a big part. I would check your bar width as some others have suggested as well as your reach and back angle. Although a bike shop employee may be familiar with how you should look on a bike, not many will be able to diagnose injuries. I would suggest going to your chiropractor and showing him your posture on the bike. Hopefully he has a sports rehab background which many do, especially younger doctors.

I hope this helps.


----------

